# Issue with PMs?



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Twice today I've had notifications of new PM's...but gone to my inbox and there is nothing there, my inbox isnt full and my sent items are still sat there.......any issues goin on?

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Maybe they decided to delete it before you read it?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No coz it normally says that its been deleted.....I;ve PM'd the hoggster see if he gets it

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had the same issue since the weekend.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

SEE! I'm not making this sh*t up lol

J
xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have a look at the person and title it says the pm is from in the email, then see if it's one you've already read.

I've been getting very delayed notifications again for posts and pm's.

For a company with over 400 forums I'd have thought they should be able to correctly setup or commission a new email server, because this has been going on for nearly two years :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhh I see now lol and there was me doin a little jig every time I got a new PM lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> SEE! I'm not making this sh*t up lol J xx


 :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:

Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

PM's from the 8th of May.....email notification on the 12th, I didnt realize carrier pigeons were still in commission in the UK...........Just sayin.......

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Your Lucky, I don't even get Email notifications, but doesn't bother me, it's not that important. Not to me anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Since removing the email cache delay from the board settings almost exactly one year ago emails have been coming through immediately. This current problem has only been over the last week or so as far as I'm aware but has been reported.

The problem with some people's emails being blocked is an external problem with some email providers using incorrect block lists which has also been reported.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jess: Just replied to your PM.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply John and seen it Richard  and replied 

J
xx


----------

